# WTS: Friday Walkabout tickets - CHEAP!



## fedorhaye (Jul 26, 2011)

Selling Friday Walkabout tickets for just $37 / ticket
Worth $41 ($38 + $3 handling fee)

First come first serve basis

Sms 8-2-2-six-1-9-seven-5


----------

